# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Splitting satellite TV cable  (VAST/Atlech)

## Arron

Hi. I'm wanting to move our TV from upstairs to downstairs. This will require me to split the cable - and I'm wondering if its a simple job or if there's anything I'm overlooking. Here are the facts which may be relevant. 
- the TV service appears to be called 'VAST'. Its the thing the Gvt provides at subsidised cost to areas with substandard digital reception. Free to air channels only. 
- the set top box has 'Altech' written on it. It appears to be connected by a single coaxial cable to a small disk on the roof. It was installed a year or two ago.
- there is only one TV, and we only plan to have one.
- nonetheless, I would like the existing outlet to remain functional - in case my wife changes her mind again and wants it moved back. Hence I need to split, rather then just re-route.
- I'm intending to split the cable between the disk and the set-top box, add a new cable from the splitter about 8 metres to a wall socket, and bring both the set-top box and TV downstairs to it. 
My questions are:
1. Can I just use a regular RG6 quad coaxial cable ?
2. Can I use a regular TV cable splitter - like the one I've attached below ? 
thanks for the advice
cheers
Arron

----------


## OBBob

I didn't think you could split vast in the usual manner. I was under the impression you required a box per TV.

----------


## Arron

Yep, I'm pretty sure you would need one box per tv, but just to clarify, we only want one box and one tv, now and for ever. 
In fact even one tv is one tv too many for me, but the wife watches it a bit. 
So I intend to split before the box, have one cable go to an unused wall plug, and the other cable go to the box and tv. 
Cheers
Thanks for the reply
Arrn

----------


## OBBob

Ah sorry. Yep,  I'm with you on the TV's!  
Sorry not sure if you can do what you suggest... but if no one responds it's pretty cheap and easy to try it out. Just do it with a coil of cable and then when you're satisfied it works run it properly through the wall etc. Good luck.

----------


## Arron

If I dont get the information that I need then I guess I can just re-route it to the new location, and forget about keeping the old location live. Not my first choice but probably OK. 
Can anyone confirm if its RG6 quad cable used for these installations - I'm going to need to know that either way. 
Cheers
Arron

----------


## PhilT2

> So I intend to split before the box, have one cable go to an unused wall plug, and the other cable go to the box and tv. 
> Cheers
> Thanks for the reply
> Arrn

  Long time since I did any of this but that's how it was done then.

----------


## Arron

> Long time since I did any of this but that's how it was done then.

  Just confirming, you're talking about satellite Tv not regular aeriel stuff, right? 
Cheers
Arron

----------


## PhilT2

> Just confirming, you're talking about satellite Tv not regular aeriel stuff, right? 
> Cheers
> Arron

  Back in the age of the dinosaurs (analogue) I did work for Foxtel; not satellite but cable. The basic principles remain the same.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Hi. I'm wanting to move our TV from upstairs to downstairs. This will require me to split the cable - and I'm wondering if its a simple job or if there's anything I'm overlooking. Here are the facts which may be relevant. 
> - the TV service appears to be called 'VAST'. Its the thing the Gvt provides at subsidised cost to areas with substandard digital reception. Free to air channels only. 
> - the set top box has 'Altech' written on it. It appears to be connected by a single coaxial cable to a small disk on the roof. It was installed a year or two ago.
> - there is only one TV, and we only plan to have one.
> - nonetheless, I would like the existing outlet to remain functional - in case my wife changes her mind again and wants it moved back. Hence I need to split, rather then just re-route.
> - I'm intending to split the cable between the disk and the set-top box, add a new cable from the splitter about 8 metres to a wall socket, and bring both the set-top box and TV downstairs to it. 
> My questions are:
> 1. Can I just use a regular RG6 quad coaxial cable ?
> 2. Can I use a regular TV cable splitter - like the one I've attached below ? 
> ...

  I note that VAST TV is described as to how "The Australian Government funds a free-to-air satellite service  Viewer Access Satellite Television (VAST). VAST provides digital television to viewers in remote areas of Australia who are unable to receive digital TV through their normal TV antenna due to local interference, terrain or distance from the transmitter in their area." I also note that your location is described as being in Sydney, so I wonder why you would need or have access to a VAST reception signal.  Nevertheless, since you have been provided with such a signal, by whatever means, it is just that. A signal which can be split, amplified and decoded by whatever means may be possible.  Of course, it is quite easy to amplify or split any signal, assuming that the equipment involved is capable of operating in the range of the frequencies concerned.  However, decoding any such a signal  MAY require propriety equipment. 
So, if you require only one outlet and have the correct equipment to split (amplify, if necessary,) and decode the signal concerned, technically, you can go right ahead. 
This does not mean that any such work that you may do would be "legal", within any regulations which exist concerning Extra Low Voltage "wiring" when penetrating the walls between rooms is involved, but that is another story!

----------


## Arron

Work is done now, so I will update this in case anyone else has the same query.
Simple as. I split it using a digital Tv splitter from Bunnings. Ran rg6 quad cable to the new outlet. All works perfectly. 
Cheers
Arron 
Ps. frodoOne, the work is at our holiday home north of Sydney, not in our Sydney home.

----------


## FrodoOne

Arron.
  Thank you for your "final report" on this matter.
I have commented elsewhere that it is disappointing when a number of respondents offer their advice and the OP does not see fit to report on the success (or otherwise) of any solution suggested. 
Thank you once again.

----------

